# Vonage and Gigabit Ethernet



## macmeech (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello everybody!
I need help migrating to gigabit ethernet. TW Cable>TW cable Modem>Vonage
Motorola Adapter>D-link DIR 655>IMac 20>HP 6840 Inkjet Printer>HP MFP
1319f. Everything espescially Vonage works at 100 Base T. How do I upgrade to 1000 Base T?
Can I hardwire to the D-Link or do I need to put a router after the Vonage Adapter?:4-dontkno


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Your iMac is the only thing I see in that list that even runs at 1000 speed. The rest will be 100 or even 10. To run at that speed, all the hardware has to be able to run at that speed. Besides, unless you are connecting your computer to a T-1 internet line, you will never see the difference in speeds between 100 and 1000.


----------

